# Favorite Paint Brand



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Which brand do you like the most and why?


----------



## sumpen (Oct 19, 2003)

nwingate said:


> Which brand do you like the most and why?



MAB Paints: reliable, consistent, premium quality, and most important…they have a store right up the road from where I’m located.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I love my Benny Moore. I get it from a mom & pop store here in St. Louis. WAY better service and prices I could ever get at SW or other national chain-type stores. Most of the designers I work with prefer it too.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

We don't paint but we do alot of cedar siding... and when we install pre-finished cedar siding we use only Olympic or Cabot.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

sumpen said:


> MAB Paints: reliable, consistent, premium quality, and most important…they have a store right up the road from where I’m located.


Where is that store Sumpen? I haven't seen any of them since I moved here.

-Nathan


----------



## sumpen (Oct 19, 2003)

nwingate said:


> Where is that store Sumpen? I haven't seen any of them since I moved here.
> 
> -Nathan


Nathan,

It’s in Winter Park on HW 1792. They have one in Orlando on 441, and one in Longwood. The link to their site is below. Clip on MAB Dealers and you can get an address.

http://www.mabpaints.com/splash.cfm


----------



## tania (Jan 13, 2004)

We use Pittsburgh, I think it is pretty good. Though I have not a whole lot of experience in american paint, just german...


----------

